

Haiku OS first alpha scheduled for September 6th - tamas
http://dev.haiku-os.org/wiki/R1/AlphaStatus

======
tdoggette
The more time goes by, the less I find myself tied to any one OS or desktop
application. I could try out any platform with a good browser for a month, and
Haiku is looking like a prime candidate. I'm too young to have used BeOS in
its prime, but Haiku looks like it might be something worth testing.

------
profquail
Kudos to the Haiku-OS team for sticking with their project for so long.
They've been working on getting this release out the door for _eight_ years
now, and I'm really looking forward to trying it out.

------
biohacker42
This brings back memories: <http://beos4all.ifrance.com/eng/beos/page-
beos.htm>

Am I crazy for thinking that in the long run this will be a serious competitor
on the desktop? Maybe I'm just a naive dreamer.

------
SingAlong
I just had a chat on the #haiku channel on IRC.

I was planning to switch from Ubuntu to some lightweight OS (any other linux
flavor).

This is just in its initial stages. Not many programs have been ported to work
on this and it's based on the BeOS.

I asked about anything for web dev (since that's what I do), and it seems that
the most they support (for webdev at the moment) is the web browser BeZilla
(Firefox 2.5) or NetSurf (from BeOS). Java isn't supported yet.

Again, Haiku, as stated isn't a linux flavor, it's based on BeOS.

P.S: I have nothing against Haiku, when most programs are supported, I plan to
try this out. A brand new OS with a kernel from ground up, seems like a fresh
breath of air. Congrats to the Haiku team.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Of course, once most programs are supported, it won't be a lightweight OS any
more. :) What looks like cruft from the outside is really the accumulation of
patches necessary to make things work properly.

~~~
jsonscripter
I like having to put those patches on myself. I like the bare bones with a
minimal additional features :)

------
tamas
The title lies: September 9th

------
jsonscripter
I really like that all the applications and windows, with the exception of the
browser, don't demand your entire screen to be useful.

------
jsonscripter
Dammit now I'm downloading a copy. There goes _my_ productivity.

